

(Windows 8) Optimizing for both landscape and portrait - DaveMebs
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/10/20/optimizing-for-both-landscape-and-portrait.aspx

======
edandersen
The article says that 720p (1280x720) will not support Metro apps, but
1280x768 will. Lots of older "HD" panels are 720p only.

